# G-Tab 10.1 wont turn on



## dgwood12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all, was using my tab late yesterday afternoon and put it on the charger overnight to make sure it was charged for today and its not turning on now. Was at about 60% battery when I put it on the charger yesterday and I left it on. I've tried everything to get it to come back on...hold power for 10 seconds, hold power and volume down for 5 seconds then let go of volume down, hold power for 30 seconds, hold power for 30 seconds with finger on the screen...nothing works. It is rooted and I was running the latest AOKP milestone and haven't had any problems until today. Anyone know what I can do to get it to turn back on? Thanks.


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

It happens to mine all the time just keep trying the power and volume down button and it usually resset

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dgwood12 (Aug 15, 2011)

morenoc12 said:


> It happens to mine all the time just keep trying the power and volume down button and it usually resset
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I've tried about a million times with about a million combinations and it's still not working









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try charging it for a bit, I've had that problem before and just tried all this different things to try and get it to boot, took a while but it booted back up after a while

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dgwood12 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got things squared away finally. Turns out I had the sleep of death. I read in some other forums that the only way to get out really is to let the tab's battery drain. I taped the power button down and let the tab drain for 2 days. Finally I plugged it in and the battery icon appeared. Shortly after I was able to boot and everything is fine now.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cp06 (Mar 13, 2012)

I know this sounds weird but i have it every now and again. My tab won't boot and the fix was touching the screen while you turn it on. weird, but works every time for me. I read it in an article on xda i think.

Anyone else experience this? I think its more with the stock rom though, because I don't recall it happening with the ICS rom/kernel combo i have right now.


----------



## dgwood12 (Aug 15, 2011)

I read that as well and tried to boot that way but that didnt work either. Only fix I was able to use was to completely drain the battery.


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just happened to me today had to plug into charger and hold power & volume down, crazy stuff but glad to hear you got it working

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cp06 (Mar 13, 2012)

dgwood12 said:


> I read that as well and tried to boot that way but that didnt work either. Only fix I was able to use was to completely drain the battery.


I guess a spoke too soon







I was using my tab last night and it just died. I can't get it to turn back on either. I'll try taping the power button down.

Update: Taped the power button down and it turned on after 5 or so minutes


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

1. Touching and holding the screen while holding down the power button for 15 - 30 seconds.

2. Plug it in with the original, stock power adaptor and cable (this also applies when battery dies and it won't charge otherwise).

3. Ensure power button is pressed down hard enough if it feels loose.


----------

